
Australian Prime Minister rejects link to leak of confidential police submission - RileyJames
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2018/dec/03/grubby-smear-scott-morrison-rejects-link-to-leak-of-confidential-police-submission
======
RileyJames
Posting this link as a perfect example of politicians employing the 4 horsemen
of the infocalyspe to expand police / security powers.

The both parties in Australian politics ultimately support this bill. But the
opposite wish to pass it limiting its scope to terrorism offences and child
sex offences.

Why child sex offences are included in a bill being loudly promoted as for
national security... That alone is a blatant over reach.

But the key issue is: The government is up in arms claiming it’s about “the
national security of Australians who face terrorist attacks”. And that the
oppositions requests to have the bill limited to terrorism offences is somehow
against national security.

